# 2014 Skimmer Skiff ready for some fishing!



## MikeV (Oct 19, 2015)

View media item 282View media item 283View media item 284View media item 285View media item 286View media item 287


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice! I still love mine. How do you like that big Merc 25 four stroke?


----------



## MikeV (Oct 19, 2015)

Skydiver said:


> Nice! I still love mine. How do you like that big Merc 25 four stroke?


I love it. It's quiet and really fuel efficient I can go fishing about 8 times a month on one tank also with 2 adults and a baby I can still get up to 26 mph


----------



## Parkerskimmer (Aug 21, 2015)

MikeV said:


> I love it. It's quiet and really fuel efficient I can go fishing about 8 times a month on one tank also with 2 adults and a baby I can still get up to 26 mph


Damn that sounds nice, I'm running a 02 25 2 stroke and I'm burning about 4 gallons on a 15 mile run and back, the 2 strokes definitely burn a lot more fuel, but I'm also getting 32 mph outa a my skimmer with a 15 pitch 4 blade solas prop.


----------



## MikeV (Oct 19, 2015)

Parkerskimmer said:


> Damn that sounds nice, I'm running a 02 25 2 stroke and I'm burning about 4 gallons on a 15 mile run and back, the 2 strokes definitely burn a lot more fuel, but I'm also getting 32 mph outa a my skimmer with a 15 pitch 4 blade solas prop.


 thats not bad. I really wanted a 2-stroke but couldn't turn down this package. eventually i want to upgrade the prop and throw on a jack plate so i can really get skinny.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

MikeV said:


> thats not bad. I really wanted a 2-stroke but couldn't turn down this package. eventually i want to upgrade the prop and throw on a jack plate so i can really get skinny.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice skiff! My next skiff will be a Skimmer. I like the simplicity and cost of the skimmer.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Nice skimmer I just had one built by Bobby I had it out a couple of times now and I'm loving it


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I am not familiar with these at all since I am a Texas boy. One showed up recently for sale in my area and my buddy who is looking asked about it.

How do these compare to other skiffs? Ride, draft, etc.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

I can't speak for everyone else but my skiff rides and handle really good it planes out in 2 or 3 seconds I had the family (wife and daughter )in the flats this morning and it handle well I'm very pleased with my skiff big ups to Bobby


----------

